# Low Tech Observation hive



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

The problem you will have is that you will only see the outside of the outside frames. That is where the least activity is.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You could modify your plan to put the window on the short sides, and glue screw a cleat to the outside of the box (above the window cutout and extending into the uncut area) to provide reinforcement. I added some plexiglass windows to a TBH in a similar fashion. 

But _oblib _is correct, its difficult to see much.


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd use a deep, cut oval windows in all sides, plexi. whole inside. Good luck 
Drew

Or break bottom out of aquarium.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#pictures

Yes, but you'll need to make a cover for the glass so you don't have a "solar wax melter". Also you can't see much unless you use foundationless frames as the foundation blocks your view.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Maryland Beekeeper said:


> Or break bottom out of aquarium.


Use an aquarium to make an observation hive? would the bees mind? because I have a fair number of used aquariums in the shed. Plans anywhere?


----------

